# [gnome2.16]  gnome-settings-daemon [résolu]

## bouleetbil

Bonjour,

J'ai installé gnome 2.16 mais je rencontre un petit problème au lancement :

```

Il y a eu une erreur lors du démarrage du démon des préférences GNOME.

Certaines fonctionnalités, comme les thèmes, les sons ou les fonds d'écran peuvent ne pas fonctionner correctement.

Le dernier message d'erreur était :

The name org.gnome.SettingsDaemon was not provided by any .service files

GNOME essaiera de redémarrer le démon des préférences la prochaine fois que vous vous connecterez.
```

J'ai fait un revdep-rebuild, toujours le meme problème.

J'ai lancé une recherche sur le forum et bugzilla cela pourrait etre du à gdm qui n'active pas dbus. J'ai lancé gnome sans gdm mais sa marche pas   :Crying or Very sad: 

Donc, à priori cela ne vient pas de là.

J'ai aussi fait une recherche sur le bugzilla de gnome mais j'ai rien trouvé

un lancement manuel de  gnome-settings-daemon donne :

```

** (gnome-settings-daemon:22681): WARNING **: The system configuration changed - but we remain silent

** (gnome-settings-daemon:22681): WARNING **: numlock: Numlock remembering disabled because your hostname is set to "localhost".

** (gnome-settings-daemon:22681): WARNING **: Could not connect to the ESD daemon

** (gnome-settings-daemon:22681): WARNING **: Impossible de charger le fichier /usr/share/sounds/gtk-events/toggled.wav comme échantillon gtk-events-2/toggled

** (gnome-settings-daemon:22681): WARNING **: Impossible de charger le fichier /usr/share/sounds/gtk-events/activate.wav comme échantillon gtk-events-2/activate

** (gnome-settings-daemon:22681): WARNING **: Impossible de charger le fichier /usr/share/sounds/gtk-events/clicked.wav comme échantillon gtk-events-2/clicked

** (gnome-settings-daemon:22681): WARNING **: Impossible de charger le fichier /usr/share/sounds/generic.wav comme échantillon gnome-2/generic

** (gnome-settings-daemon:22681): WARNING **: Impossible de charger le fichier /usr/share/sounds/question.wav comme échantillon gnome-2/question

** (gnome-settings-daemon:22681): WARNING **: Impossible de charger le fichier /usr/share/sounds/error.wav comme échantillon gnome-2/error

** (gnome-settings-daemon:22681): WARNING **: Impossible de charger le fichier /usr/share/sounds/warning.wav comme échantillon gnome-2/warning

** (gnome-settings-daemon:22681): WARNING **: Impossible de charger le fichier /usr/share/sounds/shutdown1.wav comme échantillon gnome-2/logout

** (gnome-settings-daemon:22681): WARNING **: Impossible de charger le fichier /usr/share/sounds/startup3.wav comme échantillon gnome-2/login

xrdb:  "*Label.background" on line 243 overrides entry on line 170

xrdb:  "*Text.background" on line 249 overrides entry on line 211

xrdb:  "*Label.foreground" on line 255 overrides entry on line 171

xrdb:  "*Text.foreground" on line 261 overrides entry on line 212

```

Un cat de xsession-errors donne :

```

cat .xsession-errors 

/etc/X11/gdm/PreSession/Default: Registering your session with wtmp and utmp

/etc/X11/gdm/PreSession/Default: running: /usr/X11R6/bin/sessreg -a -w /var/log/wtmp -u /var/run/utmp -x "/var/gdm/:0.Xservers" -h "" -l ":0" "root"

/etc/X11/gdm/Xsession: Beginning session setup...

/etc/X11/gdm/Xsession: Setup done, will execute: /usr/bin/ssh-agent -- gnome-session

SESSION_MANAGER=local/localhost:/tmp/.ICE-unix/8532

(nautilus:8574): libgnomevfs-WARNING **: Failed to activate daemon: The name org.gnome.GnomeVFS.Daemon was not provided by any .service files

Initializing nautilus-share extension

(gnome-panel:8569): libgnomevfs-WARNING **: Failed to activate daemon: The name org.gnome.GnomeVFS.Daemon was not provided by any .service files

```

Mes derniers tests on étés faient sous root en supprimant les dossiers .gconf .gconfd .gnome .gnome2 .gnome2_private. J'ai recompilé tous le systeme avec gcc4.1.

La fanchement je seche  :Question:   :Question: 

----------

## man in the hill

Salut,

Tu as essayé de recompiler :

```

crazy_gentoo faya %

 emerge -pv esound

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] media-sound/esound-0.2.36-r2  USE="alsa -debug ipv6 tcpd" 0 kB 

Total size of downloads: 0 
```

Si revdep ne t'a pas dis qu'il manquait esound c'est sûrement pas ça mais ce sont mes 0.02 cents ...

Sinon tu vas sur ce site http://jhbuild.bxlug.be/ ou gnome-cvs est compilé 24/24, tu verras l'ordre de compile des paquets et tu recompiles certains ...

@ +

----------

## bouleetbil

Deja fait :

```

*  media-sound/esound

      Latest version available: 0.2.36-r1

      Latest version installed: 0.2.36-r1

      Size of files: 361 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.tux.org/~ricdude/EsounD.html

      Description:   The Enlightened Sound Daemon

      License:       LGPL-2

```

mais même problème et je comprend pas l'erreur :

```

 Could not connect to the ESD daemon

```

Sinon je vais tenter la recompilation

----------

## netfab

Salut,

Je ne sais pas pour gnome 2.16, je ne sais pas si çà va t'aider, mais dans le doute...

Un petit conseil (si ce n'est pas déjà fait) :

```

# rc-update add esound default && /etc/init.d/esound start

```

esd en mode autospawning n'est plus supporté par les développeurs (de gnome), mais seulement en mode démon.

Quelques petites citations :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> You could just run esound as a daemon instead of having applications spawn one.
> 
>  The latter use pattern is strongly discouraged.
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> It seems upstream isn't willing to support esd in non-daemon mode.  I'm willing
> 
> to go with that.  Gstreamer is the future of sound in gnome anyway, so esd will
> ...

 

Je ne sais pas pour vous, mais moi j'ai énormément de problèmes avec esound sous gnome 2.14, et ce, sur plusieurs machines différentes.

Même en mode démon il se met à délirer maintenant... (gros freezes de gnome, entre autres...)

Sinon, essaie de désactiver le son pour voir si çà se lance (rm -rf ~/.gconf/desktop/gnome/sound)

----------

## bouleetbil

Merci, mais j'ai déjà supprimé la config de gnome en supprimant les dossiers .gconf .gconfd .gnome .gnome2 .gnome2_private. En fait je suis pas sur que ce soit esound qui empeche le lancement de gnome-settings-daemon au lancement de gnome

----------

## UB|K

 *bouleetbil wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> Il y a eu une erreur lors du démarrage du démon des préférences GNOME.
> ...

 

est-ce que dans le rep /usr/share/dbus-1/services/ tu as bien:

```
gnome-vfs-daemon.service

org.gnome.SettingsDaemon.service
```

??

----------

## bouleetbil

J'ai :

```

# ls /usr/share/dbus-1/services

gnome-power-manager.service            org.gnome.SettingsDaemon.service

gnome-vfs-daemon.service               org.xfce.FileManager.service

net.ekiga.helper.service               org.xfce.RunDialog.service

net.ekiga.instance.service             org.xfce.Thunar.service

org.freedesktop.Notifications.service

```

et 

```

# cat /usr/share/dbus-1/services/org.gnome.SettingsDaemon.service 

[D-BUS Service]

Name=org.gnome.SettingsDaemon

Exec=/usr/libexec/gnome-settings-daemon

```

et /usr/libexec/gnome-settings-daemon existe

----------

## anigel

Hello,

Je crois que la réponse à tes questions se trouve ici  :Wink: .

----------

## bouleetbil

Salut

Alors j'ai lu  cette page http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/gnome/howtos/gnome-2.16-upgrade.xml mais cela ne marche toujours pas 

Sans gdm en ajoutant 

```
eval `dbus-launch --exit-with-session --sh-syntax`
```

 à mon  .xinitrc j'obtient :

```

unable to determine the adress of the messagebus

```

Quand à mon .xsession si j'ajoute cette ligne gnome ne démarre pas.

Mais j'ai quand même l'impression que cela vient de dbus

----------

## anigel

J'ignore si je ne suis pas à côté de la plaque, mais ça ne coûte rien de demander : dbus est-il la version "stable" de gnome-2.14, ou la version masquée de gnome-2.16 ?

----------

## bouleetbil

J'utilise la version :

```

*  sys-apps/dbus

      Latest version available: 0.62

      Latest version installed: 0.62

      Size of files: 1,696 kB

      Homepage:      http://dbus.freedesktop.org/

      Description:   A message bus system, a simple way for applications to talk to each other

      License:       || ( GPL-2 AFL-2.1 )

```

Donc d'après ce thread : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-494425-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-dbus+gnome-start-75.html cela devrait être bon.

Je vais tenter un 

```

# revdep-rebuild --library=libdbus-1.so.2 

```

----------

## bouleetbil

Bonjour, 

Donc malgres le revdep-rebuild --library=libdbus-1.so.2 qui m'a recompilé :

```

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/dbus-0.62  

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/hal-0.5.7.1  

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-base/gnome-vfs-2.16.0  

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-base/libgnome-2.16.0  

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-base/gnome-mount-0.4-r5  

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-base/libbonoboui-2.16.0  

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-base/libgnomeui-2.16.0  

[ebuild   R   ] app-admin/gnomesu-0.3.1  

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-base/gnome-desktop-2.16.0  

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-base/librsvg-2.16.0  

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-base/nautilus-2.16.0  

[ebuild   R   ] app-admin/gnome-system-tools-2.14.0  

[ebuild   R   ] app-editors/gedit-2.16.0  

[ebuild   R   ] app-misc/baobab-2.4.2  

[ebuild   R   ] app-text/evince-0.6.0  

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/totem-2.16.1  

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-base/gnome-panel-2.16.0  

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-extra/nautilus-cd-burner-2.16.0  

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-extra/gnome-media-2.16.1  

[ebuild   R   ] dev-python/gnome-python-desktop-2.16.0  

[ebuild   R   ] dev-python/gnome-python-extras-2.14.0-r1  

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-base/control-center-2.16.0  

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-base/gdm-2.16.0-r1  

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-extra/gucharmap-1.8.0  

[ebuild   R   ] x11-misc/notification-daemon-0.3.5  

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libnotify-0.4.2  

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-base/gnome-applets-2.16.0.1  

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-base/gnome-session-2.16.0  

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-base/gnome-volume-manager-2.15.0  

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-extra/evolution-data-server-1.8.0  

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-extra/fast-user-switch-applet-2.16.0  

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-extra/gconf-editor-2.16.0  

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-extra/gnome-keyring-manager-2.16.0  

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-extra/gnome-power-manager-2.14.3-r1  

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-extra/gnome-screensaver-2.16.0  

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-extra/gnome-utils-2.16.0  

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-extra/yelp-2.16.0  

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-extra/zenity-2.16.0  

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/pmount-0.9.13  

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/libgpod-0.3.2-r1  

[ebuild   R   ] media-sound/sound-juicer-2.16.0  

[ebuild   R   ] net-firewall/firestarter-1.0.3  

[ebuild   R   ] net-im/ekiga-2.0.3  

[ebuild   R   ] net-misc/vino-2.13.5  

[ebuild   R   ] x11-terms/gnome-terminal-2.16.0  

[ebuild   R   ] xfce-base/thunar-0.4.0_rc1  

[ebuild   R   ] xfce-base/xfce4-session-4.4.0_rc1  

[ebuild   R   ] xfce-base/xfce-utils-4.4.0_rc1  

[ebuild   R   ] xfce-base/xfdesktop-4.4.0_rc1  

[ebuild   R   ] xfce-extra/terminal-0.2.5.6_rc1  

```

J'ai toujours le même message au lancement de gnome :

```

Il y a eu une erreur lors du démarrage du démon des préférences GNOME.

Certaines fonctionnalités, comme les thèmes, les sons ou les fonds d'écran peuvent ne pas fonctionner correctement.

Le dernier message d'erreur était :

The name org.gnome.SettingsDaemon was not provided by any .service files

GNOME essaiera de redémarrer le démon des préférences la prochaine fois que vous vous connecterez.

```

et 

```

# cat .xsession-errors 

/etc/X11/gdm/PreSession/Default: Registering your session with wtmp and utmp

/etc/X11/gdm/PreSession/Default: running: /usr/X11R6/bin/sessreg -a -w /var/log/wtmp -u /var/run/utmp -x "/var/gdm/:0.Xservers" -h "" -l ":0" "root"

/etc/X11/gdm/Xsession: Beginning session setup...

/etc/X11/gdm/Xsession: Setup done, will execute: /usr/bin/ssh-agent -- gnome-session

SESSION_MANAGER=local/localhost:/tmp/.ICE-unix/12533

(nautilus:12574): libgnomevfs-WARNING **: Failed to activate daemon: The name org.gnome.GnomeVFS.Daemon was not provided by any .service files

(gnome-panel:12572): libgnomevfs-WARNING **: Failed to activate daemon: The name org.gnome.GnomeVFS.Daemon was not provided by any .service files

```

Bon entre temps j'ai reglé mon problème de esound   :Very Happy:  (au moins ca)

----------

## bouleetbil

Bonsoir,

Alors pour ceux que cela interesse. Apres de multiples recompilations cela fonctionne avec la version hard mask de dbus

```

*  sys-apps/dbus

      Latest version available: 0.91

      Latest version installed: 0.91

      Size of files: 0 kB

      Homepage:      http://dbus.freedesktop.org/

      Description:   Meta package for D-Bus

      License:       as-is

```

```

$ cat .xsession-errors 

/etc/X11/gdm/PreSession/Default: Registering your session with wtmp and utmp

/etc/X11/gdm/PreSession/Default: running: /usr/X11R6/bin/sessreg -a -w /var/log/wtmp -u /var/run/utmp -x "/var/gdm/:0.Xservers" -h "" -l ":0" "gaetan"

/etc/X11/gdm/Xsession: Beginning session setup...

/etc/X11/gdm/Xsession: Setup done, will execute: /usr/bin/ssh-agent -- gnome-session

SESSION_MANAGER=local/localhost:/tmp/.ICE-unix/14548

You can only run one xsettings manager at a time; exiting

Initializing nautilus-share extension

```

  :Laughing: 

----------

## anigel

Ahhh, ben j'étais pas si loin finalement... Mais j'avais pas osé précisé : si vous saviez où j'ai trouvé l'info...   :Embarassed: 

----------

## bouleetbil

En effet c'etait pas loin   :Smile:   D'ou vient l'info ?

----------

## anigel

D'un forum d'une distrib que je n'ose pas nommer... Comme quoi, y'a des gurus partout  :Laughing:  !

----------

## bouleetbil

Comme quoi   :Laughing: 

Par contre, je trouve cette version de gnome beaucoup plus réactive que la version 2.14

----------

## blasserre

 *anigel wrote:*   

> D'un forum d'une distrib que je n'ose pas nommer... Comme quoi, y'a des gurus partout  !

 

HAANNN !  :Shocked: 

----------

## anigel

Ouah... Ben tu es allé le chercher loin celui-là  :Laughing:  !

Ca fait plus de 4 ans quand même hein... Ah, c'était le bon vieux temps : urpmi fonctionnait déjà mal, et Gentoo était en version 1.2. Boudiou, ça ne nous rajeunit pas tout ça.

PS : Oui, effectivement, c'est bien sur Mandrake que j'avais trouvé la piste concernant gnome-2.16... J'ai un copain qui utilise toujours cette distrib, et qui tourne sur la version "expérimentale" de Mandriva. Il suit les évolutions de la distrib avec attention  :Wink:  !

----------

## Mickael

 *UB|K wrote:*   

> 
> 
> est-ce que dans le rep /usr/share/dbus-1/services/ tu as bien:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

C'est bizarre le mien est relativement pauvre : 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> dhcdbd.service  gnome-power-manager.service  org.freedesktop.Notifications.service

 

----------

